# Belt light



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys, today my belt light came on steady. Just got to about 110 hours on my 08 brute. Just wondering if I should inspect the belt first or order a new one to have. It pulls good with no slipping issues. I have no owners manual to look this up, hence the dumb question. Haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It never hurts to inspect the belt. And yes, go ahead and pick up a new belt. If you ride a bike with a belt, you need to have a spare at the house/in the truck at all times. I've had my belt cover off so many times, it's ridiculous.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

What is a good belt. I see the EPI on rocky mountain, is that any good?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed, go ahead and inspect the belt, probably doen't need to really be changed, but IF you want to replace it with a new one then it will make a good spare. OEM is honestly the best belt to get as far as longivity, I got a year of very hard riding out of an EPI Severe Duty before it broke and shot out the snorkel....wasn't super impressed with it, not for $120. I've been running a Dayco XTX for about a year now...I like it, hasn't offered to slip a single time but keep in mind I do have some stout clutch springs and a gear reduction. The best thing about the XTX is that it comes with a 1 year warranty from Dayco...if it comes apart just fill out the card on the back of the belt package and send it in with $15 if I remember correctly and I think the old belt and proof of purchase and you'll be recieving a new one soon.....And I've found them on Ebay Motors for as little as $87 so far. Those are my 2 choices of belt (OEM or Dayco XTX)

*Also....Might think about getting a belt for a Teryx, its been said that they actually work a little better (we have a couple threads floating around here about it, just do a quick search)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did it not go into "limp mode?" you said 110 hours... and belt light, that usually = 100 hour belt reset.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah the light is just illuminated doesn't ride or drive any different. Also I will probably be buying a Dayco belt. What do I actually look for when I remove the cover, just wear or any other things like stretch or rips? Also when you said the teryx belt is better performing, how is it better? Like does it last longer or what. Sorry for the newb question just haven't looked into the belt stuff at all, moreso wheels lift and tires haha


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

They say the teryx belt is slightly wider therfore giving it a little better grip.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks southern brute. Would now be a time to upgrad the clutch springs to something snappier? I'm just running Kenda bear claws 26". Don't really plan to go bigger.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could try a different primary. I wouldn't really change the secondary for those but if you want you could try an almond secondary from EPI.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks Polaris425. I'll probably stay with the stock ones for now. How is the teryx belt to install? Is it a direct replacement or do you need to change anything else.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The Teryx belt will go on just the same as the stock one, don't have to change anything. You will need to check your deflection if you go with the Teryx belt though. If you do buy a Dayco belt make sure you get the XTX, the regular Dayco's are JUNK, I blew one in one ride. Everyone here will agree about the dayco's.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The teryx belt is a direct replacement. Your stocker is probably still in decent shape and may not need changed just yet. The light comes on at 100hrs to remind you to check the belt ...doesn't necessarily mean it's bad.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

billbros said:


> Yeah the light is just illuminated doesn't ride or drive any different. Also I will probably be buying a Dayco belt. What do I actually look for when I remove the cover, just wear or any other things like stretch or rips? Also when you said the teryx belt is better performing, how is it better? Like does it last longer or what. Sorry for the newb question just haven't looked into the belt stuff at all, moreso wheels lift and tires haha


Mine stays solid illuminated too, and its been that way for a while now. Ive replaced the belt and tried to reset with no luck, i havent found out why yet.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The reset is really easy to do. Cant quote you the exact steps but if you search it you'll find it. Kawi was nice enough to give all brute owners the tool to reset the light. It's the grey plug under your seat not attached to anything lol


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Do I do any kind of maintenance to the belt or do I just inspect it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just inspect it if the light came on.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tightening Belt/Belt Light Reset - MudInMyBlood Forums

The search feature on this forum is amazing!:bigok:


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Is the Teryx belt any wider or longer? Wondering how much one would need to change the deflection.


----------

